# Windows 10



## stitch1 (Dec 8, 2013)

It might be too early to ask but is REW fully supported in Windows 10?


----------



## Gaugster (Nov 6, 2013)

I think I read online somewhere that REW and 10 are not working. No first hand knowledge however.


----------



## stitch1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I did a google search but I couldn't find anyone running REW in the Windows 10 beta. I want to upgrade but I'll wait till REW works first.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

stitch1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I did a google search but I couldn't find anyone running REW in the Windows 10 beta. I want to upgrade but I'll wait till REW works first.


Why do you want to upgrade so quickly. What feature does Windows 10 have that you will use over Windows 8.1.
Yes Windows 10 has the start bar but do you really need it? Wait 3 months for the bulk of the complaints to come out.


----------



## stitch1 (Dec 8, 2013)

It can wait. I don't even run windows as my main OS while at home. I just enjoy trying new things. The main feature I like about 10 is the virtual desktops. This should come in handy when running both REW and the iNuke DSP software at the same time on my small laptop screen.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

stitch1 said:


> It might be too early to ask but is REW fully supported in Windows 10?


I received and installed Windows 10 today. When I first launched REW, I received an error stating that a valid Java virtual Machine could not be found. I uninstalled the pre-existing JVM, downloaded and installed the latest version, and now REW launches properly and seems to be working just fine.


----------



## stitch1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know and being the first to post helpful info for anyone making the upgrade.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I will be installing 10 when notified. Good to know REW is compatible


----------



## Glyptoron (Apr 20, 2006)

...and if you don't receive notification, you can try this trick of the French site Clubic. It works perfectly!

Mise à jour 30 juillet 21h00 : Pour beaucoup d'utilisateurs l'installation de la mise à jour Windows 10 semble impossible en raison d'erreurs diverses et variées de Windows Update avec notamment le code d'erreur 80240020. Il s'avère que ce code d'erreur correspond au fait que votre système est dans la file d'attente pour la mise à jour Windows 10. Autrement dit votre PC attend son tour pour être mis à jour. Pour couper la file, vous pouvez éditer manuellement la base des registres. Pour ce faire :

Cliquez démarrer/exécuter (ou touche Windows + R) et tapez REGEDIT,
Naviguez dans l'arborescence HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\OSUpgrade,
Créez une nouvelle valeur DWORD 32 bits nommée « AllowOSUpgrade »,
Double-cliquez cette valeur et donnez-lui la valeur « 1 »,
Faites un tour dans Windows Update pour lancer la recherche de mises à jour : normalement c'est parti pour le passage à Windows 10 !

It works perfectly!

Google translation :

_Click start / run (or Windows key + R) and type regedit,
Browse the tree HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ WindowsUpdate \ OSUpgrade,
Create a new 32-bit DWORD value named "AllowOSUpgrade"
Double click that value and give it the value "1"
Try Windows Update to search for updates : normally we go for the move to Windows 10!_

;-)


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

H


Glyptoron said:


> Mise à jour 30 juillet 21h00 : Pour beaucoup d'utilisateurs l'installation de la mise à jour Windows 10 semble impossible en raison d'erreurs diverses et variées de Windows Update avec notamment le code d'erreur 80240020. Il s'avère que ce code d'erreur correspond au fait que votre système est dans la file d'attente pour la mise à jour Windows 10. Autrement dit votre PC attend son tour pour être mis à jour. Pour couper la file, vous pouvez éditer manuellement la base des registres. Pour ce faire :


Via free web translator:
Update 30 july 21h00 : For many users the Windows update installation 10 seems impossible due to various errors and varied Windows Update with including the error code 80240020. It turns out that the error code corresponds to the fact that your system is in the queue for the update Windows 10. In other words your PC waits its turn to be updated. To cut the queue, you can manually edit the registry. To do this...

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## stitch1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Great info guys. I have two laptops and I was going to update the older one that I don't use as much first so I could check it out. The day before the windows launch I updated it to the latest updates because it was way out of date. Well I started getting the 80240020 error and could never get the register for windows icon to show up on it. I tried a bunch of stuff I found online and finally gave up. Sounds like I just needed to wait a bit. 

Looks like there is hope for it after all. 

Thanks for posting, guys!


----------



## JNieves (Apr 27, 2008)

Lumen said:


> To cut the queue, you can manually edit the registry. To do this...


Or you could just download from here...

Edit: link used to download upgrade app, now has links to download .iso install image.


----------



## Chad B (Oct 7, 2011)

I updated to Windows 10 and everything works correctly, except my UMM-6 USB mic, which used to be identified as such in REW, is now just called a USB input device or something like that. It also now gives me a message saying SPL is not calibrated, though it didn't used to before, and the gain is in the cal file.

I took measurements with the cal file loaded and then with it cleared, and there was the expected difference, so at least I know my mic calibration is working properly.
I use my laptop's HDMI output, and everything worked normally there.

I don't think the SPL calibration is a big deal, though I'm curious what happened there.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

Chad B said:


> I updated to Windows 10 and everything works correctly, except my UMM-6 USB mic, which used to be identified as such in REW, is now just called a USB input device or something like that. It also now gives me a message saying SPL is not calibrated, though it didn't used to before, and the gain is in the cal file.
> 
> I took measurements with the cal file loaded and then with it cleared, and there was the expected difference, so at least I know my mic calibration is working properly.
> I use my laptop's HDMI output, and everything worked normally there.
> ...


My experiences are the same. REW no longer recognizes the sensitivity parameter in the calibration file, so I must manually calibrate each time I use it. And the Mic is identified as "USB Audio Device 1", even though in the ASIO Control Panel it is clearly shown as a UMIK-1.

Furthermore, ASIO4ALL seems to be even more temperamental (if that could be possible) in Windows 10 as it was in Windows 7. So, since I really can live without Windows 10 on my laptop for now (it's only used for audio tasks), I have reverted back to Windows7 for now.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

I would like to add that if I switch to the Java driver, REW recognizes the sensitivity parameter and says that calibration is not required. @JohnM: Perhaps an update to REW is required.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

REW looks for text relating to the mic name in the input name, if that isn't present REW can't determine what kind of mic is connected. I've added a todo item to prompt the user to select from a list of supported mics if the cal file has a sensitivity figure but the input name doesn't indicate the mic type.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

JohnM said:


> REW looks for text relating to the mic name in the input name, if that isn't present REW can't determine what kind of mic is connected. I've added a todo item to prompt the user to select from a list of supported mics if the cal file has a sensitivity figure but the input name doesn't indicate the mic type.


Can you clarify what you mean by "Input Name"?

I see this in Windows Audio:










I see this in the ASIO Control Panel:










And this is what I see in REW Preferences:











I suspect you mean the REW Preferences screen. I wonder why ASIO shows the correct mic name, but in Windows 10, it doesn't seem to be transferred to the REW Preferences Input drop-down.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

AustinJerry said:


> I suspect you mean the REW Preferences screen.


Correct


> I wonder why ASIO shows the correct mic name, but in Windows 10, it doesn't seem to be transferred to the REW Preferences Input drop-down.


The names REW displays are those provided by the ASIO driver, ASIO4All in this case. Odd that they should not include the device name as they usually do. I'm not sure whether that is solely a Windows 10 thing, I have 4 UMIK's of various vintages but on my Win 8.1 machine only one of them now identifies itself as Umik-1 in the Windows recording devices list when plugged in, the other 3 come up as "Microphone USB Audio Device" - they all used to show Umik-1 and the gain setting.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

JohnM said:


> Correct
> The names REW displays are those provided by the ASIO driver, ASIO4All in this case. Odd that they should not include the device name as they usually do. I'm not sure whether that is solely a Windows 10 thing, I have 4 UMIK's of various vintages but on my Win 8.1 machine only one of them now identifies itself as Umik-1 in the Windows recording devices list when plugged in, the other 3 come up as "Microphone USB Audio Device" - they all used to show Umik-1 and the gain setting.


Please let me know if you would like me to test anything out, John.


----------



## nc535 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just upgraded a brand new laptop to win1o and then downloaded REW.
I don't have Java on the machine (apparently) so I had to use the offline installer.

Now REW is completely non-responsive when I open it. I'm guessing it needs Java to run.
Can anyone confirm that?
There doesn't appear to be a special version of Java for win1o. Can anyone tell me which one to install. It looks the only sensible choice is win64 (on the Oracle site)


----------



## nc535 (Aug 6, 2010)

I guess I should answer my own question.
I installed Java, letting the install app pick the version and REW is working fine. Well, the top level screen is working and I did some room sim. Haven't tried to do any measurements on the new laptop yet.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Chad B said:


> I updated to Windows 10 and everything works correctly, except my UMM-6 USB mic, which used to be identified as such in REW, is now just called a USB input device or something like that. It also now gives me a message saying SPL is not calibrated, though it didn't used to before, and the gain is in the cal file.
> 
> I took measurements with the cal file loaded and then with it cleared, and there was the expected difference, so at least I know my mic calibration is working properly.
> I use my laptop's HDMI output, and everything worked normally there.
> ...


I'm actually seeing that SPL is not calibrated message in Windows 7 as well. I'm also using an UMM-6 USB microphone. 
It started showing up around a month ago.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

nc535 said:


> Just upgraded a brand new laptop to win1o and then downloaded REW.
> I don't have Java on the machine (apparently) so I had to use the offline installer.
> 
> Now REW is completely non-responsive when I open it. I'm guessing it needs Java to run.
> ...


Go here: https://java.com/en/download/

Yes, REW needs Java. Check to see whether you are running 32-bit or 64-bit Windows (Open Explorer, right-click "This PC", click Properties, and look at "System Type").


----------

